

Mozilla Accelerates Firefox 5 Release Schedule - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/6647/products/mozilla-accelerates-firefox-5-release-schedule-versioning

======
azakai
> The total is 18 weeks, if our math is correct, even if Mozilla says we
> should expect new Firefox releases every 6 – 12 weeks, which we can’t quite
> follow.

The total development time for a version is 18 weeks, but there will be
several versions worked on in parallel. In other words, when one version is in
beta, another is in experimental and so forth.

So in theory a release is possible every 6 weeks. However, a decision might be
made to not release (depending on open bugs) and wait for the next window,
which would make it 12 weeks.

------
ck2
Best set your extensions for maxversion "22" at this rate.

I'm still moving along happily with 3.6.17 until the extension developers get
all their kinks out and someone invents a more perfect/compatible statusbar
replacement.

~~~
cdr
Only extensions I had that weren't updated for FF4 were ones that were just
not being actively developed anyway (eg, the Delicious plugin). It was
probably time to drop those anyway.

FF4 has tons of improvements, I'm incredibly glad I updated despite a bit of a
rough transition.

------
_stephan
I hope they fix the blurry font rendering in Firefox 4 under Windows 7 (when
hardware acceleration is not switched off).

~~~
cdr
Odd, hardware acceleration is on in my Win7 and I didn't notice anything.

~~~
_stephan
If you've also got Firefox 3.6 or Chrome installed, compare the rendering
side-by-side and you should see the difference.

There is also <http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/791489> and some
other web pages reporting this problem.

~~~
cdr
After reading that, I double-checked, and I do see the rendering problem in
some sites - I don't use Windows much, luckily.

Looks like for most people the problem is that FF4 is now using direct2d
DirectWrite for font rendering where available, and DirectWrite has some
issues.

